# Recommended external sound card/phantom power



## Audiophile53 (Dec 9, 2013)

Is there anyone overall recommended external sound card/phantom power for use with the REW software? There seem to be too many options.

Thank you.

Mark


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

REW Soundcard Database

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Audiophile53 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks but I am looking for one overall best sound card/phantom power supply for use with the REW software.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Any of the soundcard options in the link provided will work fine. All of them provide phantom power (there is no “good, better, best” with phantom power). All of them have virtually flat frequency response, and REW itself compensates for their being maybe 1/4 dB down in response at 20 Hz – if you feel that’s really needed. All will allow for any acoustics measurements to be taken, a feature which the USB mics cannot do. 

Is there something else you’re after? What are your objectives in using REW?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

